# What is "Utah Marsh Hunter"



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

I was lucky enough to attend the Delta Waterfowl Banquet this past week and noticed a new group named the "Utah Marsh Hunters". I should have went over and inquired about their group but didn't have time and honestly forgot. I picked up a couple of their stickers which are right by my desk which lead to this post. What and who are they? Anyone know?
Josh


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Josh Noble said:


> I was lucky enough to attend the Delta Waterfowl Banquet this past week and noticed a new group named the "Utah Marsh Hunters". I should have went over and inquired about their group but didn't have time and honestly forgot. I picked up a couple of their stickers which are right by my desk which lead to this post. What and who are they? Anyone know?
> Josh


 I just thought it was another one of those Facebook groups where somebody was bored one night and started a page.:? I don't know, hell I can't keep up with all these groups. I really wish Utah waterfowlers could all get on board and support one group that has a common interest in protecting waterfowl, wetlands and conservation. Good luck with that I know. With all these different groups out there, it seems it is just turning into "us against them" attitude. I'm to the point I don't support any of them.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Fowmouth, today I've seen it's becomming more about recognition and bling. It's about dark hoodies and bands. Some of the best groups I've had the privilege of working with are the volunteers at the BRBR, Wild Over Wood Ducks (it's been a while but I'm sure they're still awesome), and some of the local guys throwing stuff together to better water situations. Go over to the BRBR facebook page and you'll meet some of the most humble volunteers and workers that actually do a lot that goes unrecognized unless you "like" their page. Most of them aren't even hunters. These are the groups I wish we had more of.

I forgot to say, you make a good point about all being on board together.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Josh they want to make duck hunting easier. They have a bunch of great ideas. They are working on a duck call and they want to get the youth or any body else out duck hunting. if you want more info send mattew Stockebrand on my facebook and he will tell you what they are all about. he a great guy and will take any info you give him.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I just thought it was another one of those Facebook groups where somebody was bored one night and started a page.:? I don't know, hell I can't keep up with all these groups. I really wish Utah waterfowlers could all get on board and support one group that has a common interest in protecting waterfowl, wetlands and conservation. Good luck with that I know. With all these different groups out there, it seems it is just turning into "us against them" attitude. I'm to the point I don't support any of them.


Amen. I have a really hard time seeing what some of these groups think they can accomplish that DU or Delta do not already do.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> hell I can't keep up with all these groups. I really wish Utah waterfowlers could all get on board and support *one *group that has a common interest in protecting waterfowl, wetlands and conservation.


good golly I wish this were possible! I always thought big game hunters were at odds with eachother, then I started listening to waterfowlers. Yikes!


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Josh, 
Thanks for coming to our banquet and supporting Delta Waterfowl. As you know we are just getting started here in Utah but we have some pretty good ideas to help out the ducks. Matthew Stockebrand is the head of Utah Marsh Hunters and a good guy. He was the tall guy at their table. They are looking to promote the sport of waterfowling anyway they can. I believe they are going to be at the Youth Fair on Saturday. If you see Matt he will tell you all about it. They were a big help and sponsor for the banquet.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

yes they will have a both at the youth fair.


----------



## utahmarshhunters (Jan 8, 2015)

*Josh Noble; Utah Marsh Hunters*

My name is Matthew Stockebrand. I am the owner of Utah Marsh Hunters. What are we about?? We are a company with one of kind waterfowl calls & waterfowl products coming out in 2015. We are into conservation and rebuilding the waterfowl habitat. We are in partnership in conservation with the Wasatch widgeons of Delta Waterfowl. We believe everyone should belong to a group regardless of your experience. Anyone and everyone can be apart of Utah Marsh Hunters. Everything we do makes us completely original & our name & our logos. We want all groups come together and put there differences aside. All work together as Unity for Waterfowl youth & the future.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

well these facebook groups with these flat brimmed hat wearing kids and stacking their ducks all over their trucks for "cool" looking pics need to be stopped!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

utahmarshhunters said:


> My name is Matthew Stockebrand. I am the owner of Utah Marsh Hunters. What are we about?? We are a company with one of kind waterfowl calls & waterfowl products coming out in 2015. We are into conservation and rebuilding the waterfowl habitat. We are in partnership in conservation with the Wasatch widgeons of Delta Waterfowl. We believe everyone should belong to a group regardless of your experience. Anyone and everyone can be apart of Utah Marsh Hunters. Everything we do makes us completely original & our name & our logos. We want all groups come together and put there differences aside. All work together as Unity for Waterfowl youth & the future.


Do you guys have a website?


----------



## Quacker Smacker (Mar 3, 2010)

Josh Noble said:


> I was lucky enough to attend the Delta Waterfowl Banquet this past week and noticed a new group named the "Utah Marsh Hunters". I should have went over and inquired about their group but didn't have time and honestly forgot. I picked up a couple of their stickers which are right by my desk which lead to this post. What and who are they? Anyone know?
> Josh


They are the kind of people that take their own sweet ass time at the boat ramp, and get dressed and put decoys away etc. while there is a line of guys waiting to launch.


----------



## Cody Freeman (Aug 30, 2011)

utahgolf said:


> well these facebook groups with these flat brimmed hat wearing kids and stacking their ducks all over their trucks for "cool" looking pics need to be stopped!


who cares how people wear their freaking hats? And so what if people want to take hero shots of the duck's they just killed! And if you don't like there Facebook page don't like it.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Cody Freeman said:


> who cares how people wear their freaking hats? And so what if people want to take hero shots of the duck's they just killed! And if you don't like there Facebook page don't like it.


haha my comment was more tongue in cheek, I might have used the wrong emoticon for you...I take it you're one of these flat brim wearers that stack their ducks on top of the truck and all along the side of it???.... I saw a group doing this all out at the marsh, It was pretty funny to see them carefully placing the ducks all along the truck and on top of the roof. Tailgate pics just ain't cool anymore I guess. but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Cody Freeman (Aug 30, 2011)

utahgolf said:


> Cody Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > who cares how people wear their freaking hats? And so what if people want to take hero shots of the duck's they just killed! And if you don't like there Facebook page don't like it.
> ...


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Quacker Smacker said:


> They are the kind of people that take their own sweet ass time at the boat ramp, and get dressed and put decoys away etc. while there is a line of guys waiting to launch.


 I believe you are thinking of those guys with the big duck head stickers in their back windows. You know the one's that say Fowl Minded.


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

> Nope never wear a flat brimmed hat and I still take tailgate shots.


Those are some tough shots. Either over or under the bird. Last week I saw high flight of geese and one let something out of his tail gate, goose missed me though. It was white had to take double look and make sure not a seagull. -O,- 10tenner


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> haha my comment was more tongue in cheek, I might have used the wrong emoticon for you...I take it you're one of these flat brim wearers that stack their ducks on top of the truck and all along the side of it???.... I saw a group doing this all out at the marsh, It was pretty funny to see them carefully placing the ducks all along the truck and on top of the roof. Tailgate pics just ain't cool anymore I guess. but whatever floats your boat.


hey i take those kinda pic and my hats are bent not straight. i take pic like that for when im gone my nephew and my family can look back at them. I like to mix up my pic taken so there not the same.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> hey i take those kinda pic and my hats are bent not straight. i take pic like that for when im gone my nephew and my family can look back at them. I like to mix up my pic taken so there not the same.


I think this is why I've found dead ducks in the parking lot. People are accidentally leaving them on the roof of their trucks. :smile:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> I think this is why I've found dead ducks in the parking lot. People are accidentally leaving them on the roof of their trucks. :smile:


lol


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

utahgolf said:


> haha my comment was more tongue in cheek, I might have used the wrong emoticon for you...I take it you're one of these flat brim wearers that stack their ducks on top of the truck and all along the side of it???.... I saw a group doing this all out at the marsh, It was pretty funny to see them carefully placing the ducks all along the truck and on top of the roof. Tailgate pics just ain't cool anymore I guess. but whatever floats your boat.


Weren't they afraid the coots they shot would fall down that 14 inch stack exhaust they have in the bed of their trucks?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

hossblur said:


> Weren't they afraid the coots they shot would fall down that 14 inch stack exhaust they have in the bed of their trucks?


I dunno but it's bad when you need a step-ladder to carefully place all the ducks up there. Putting up and taking down christmas lights is bad enough.


----------

